# Will probiotics or digestive enzymes help the pain?



## 13513 (Nov 22, 2006)

I get pelvic pain as well as shooting pain in my stomach. I am feeling so down about this. I can't even sleep much. What will help with the pain?


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I get pelvic pain as well as shooting pain in my stomach.


Is it the stomach or below the rib cage, left to right? If the latter, it could be trapped gas. I used to have those kinds of pains when I was younger and was eventually told by the doctor that it was simply gas.


----------



## 13513 (Nov 22, 2006)

Nanobug, I have stabbing pain sometimes in my mid and upper stomach and an ache in my lower left pelvic area. Sometimes it is hard to tell exactly where it originates.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:Nanobug, I have stabbing pain sometimes in my mid and upper stomach and an ache in my lower left pelvic area. Sometimes it is hard to tell exactly where it originates.


Have a look at this and explore this hypothesis with your doctor if you so desire:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/675106962


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi cdette,My major IBS symptom has always been the pain. For me the enteric coated peppermint oil capsules are the only way to get relief, although not 100%, but I consider them as my personal lifesaver.Had you try them?


----------

